# Threaded reading



## srw (15 Jul 2009)

Does the forum software have an option for proper threaded reading (if that's the right term)? At the moment all replies to every post are stuck at the end, whichever post they relate to. As a result threads get very messy and points are lost. It would be nice if the thread could be viewed as a tree, so that B's reply to A's post number 4 could be seen next door to post 4 rather than stuck at the end after post number 69.


(Can you tell I poppped my internet cherry in the days of trn and Usenet?)


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2009)

It does, and it's now enabled.

Look at the top right of the thread windows and you should see a new option *Display Modes*.

Set *Switch to Threaded View* to see the tree.

Be aware though that large threads don't display, you'll need to switch back to _Linear_ mode to view them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

